# Klaxon horn fix?



## gasser78 (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello I just picked up this klaxon horn off eBay. The seller said it worked but needs some adjustment. I took it apart and everything seemed good except the large wheel spun freely. Is it supposed to be pinned somehow to the brass sprocket?

Thanks in advance.

Alex


----------



## gasser78 (Dec 28, 2017)

Does anyone have the same horn that they can take apart so I can see what the part is supposed to look like?

Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 28, 2017)

if the big wheel is spinning next to the brass gear(should spin along with it), maybe try soldering it to the gear, or cement with Gorilla glue, or mar-tex, PC-7 or similar epoxies.


----------



## gasser78 (Dec 28, 2017)

bricycle said:


> if the big wheel is spinning next to the brass gear(should spin along with it), maybe try soldering it to the gear, or cement with Gorilla glue, or mar-tex, PC-7 or similar epoxies.



Thanks [emoji106] I did try and solder it but the solder broke loose after a couple pushes of the plunger. I'll have to try a stronger epoxy maybe JB weld?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 28, 2017)

gasser78 said:


> Thanks [emoji106] I did try and solder it but the solder broke loose after a couple pushes of the plunger. I'll have to try a stronger epoxy maybe JB weld?View attachment 729939




Yea, you'd have to heat her up pretty hot, use non-electrical solder with paste or liquid flux.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 28, 2017)

gasser78 said:


> Does anyone have the same horn that they can take apart so I can see what the part is supposed to look like?
> 
> Thanks.



I have one similar to yours and what you have is complete but as you already know, the brass gear has become loose from
the pin.



On the left side is the small end of the "brass" gear with the other end being the larger part that connects to the other gears below.

You need to apply the JB Weld to the inside of the brass gear which means you have to disassemble the parts.

The long pin which runs through the brass gear from one end of the horn to the other end
has been installed with small rivets.

If you are able to remove the rivets to disassemble the pin from the gear to apply the JB Weld where it needs it
the most, then put it back...you won't have no problem. I'm not too knowledgeable with riveting.
The reason you need to apply the JB inside the gear is because of the constant force when you punch on the lever
to make the "sound".
Applying on the outside of the brass gear will only hold it in place for a short duration.
Did you know that the horn was not working before you bought it?


----------



## gasser78 (Dec 28, 2017)

2jakes said:


> I have one similar to yours and what you have is complete but as you already know, the brass gear has become loose from
> the pin.
> View attachment 730017
> On the left side is the small end of the "brass" gear with the other end being the larger part that connects to the other gears below.
> ...



Thanks for the advice. In the description it said that the horn merely needed some adjustment. When I took it apart I noticed it was nicely lubricated so I'm sure the seller knew the issue. Either way I'm stuck with it now and hope I can just fix it. I had some 2 part 4 minute epoxy laying around so I gave it a go. I made sure to get some between the worn brass sprocket and the large gear. Hope it holds.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 28, 2017)

she looks pretty new inside, wheel included!


----------



## gasser78 (Dec 29, 2017)

bricycle said:


> she looks pretty new inside, wheel included!



I was surprised how great it looks, totally disappointed that it wasn't as simple as needing some adjustment. I wouldn't be surprised if it was functional until they adjusted the front screw. I can see someone over tightening it and damaging the mechanism.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2017)

gasser78 said:


> I was surprised how great it looks, totally disappointed that it wasn't as simple as needing some adjustment. I wouldn't be surprised if it was functional until they adjusted the front screw. I can see someone over tightening it and damaging the mechanism.




Exactly what I was thinking!


----------

